# What time is it???



## Precious (Aug 24, 2007)

I am the barely computer literate. I understand GMT, I went to college but every time I post from this lap top, the time changes. It's making me crazy!!!!!!!! Is there hope/help for me? :shock:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 24, 2007)

> I am the barely computer literate. I understand GMT, I went to college but every time I post from this lap top, the time changes. It's making me crazy!!!!!!!! Is there hope/help for me? :shock:


haha! youre not the opnly one all i worry about is the date! :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 24, 2007)

I think this server is all messed up. The time keeps changing!


----------



## Precious (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, at least I'm not the only one. I access through a desk top, a lap top and a handheld and I thought it was an issue with those. I went to the GMT site, did the conversion and the time was correct and then it changed...and changed, and changed again. So, it's not me. That's good.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 25, 2007)

It would be nice to have the correct time wouldn't it? I like to know when things are posted and it's hard to keep up with it! :roll:


----------



## Asa (Aug 25, 2007)

I set mine to GMT minus 8 hours and it works fine for me, though I agree there is definitely something wrong with the server.


----------

